# Fuente regulable de 0 - 18 voltios y de 0-3 amperes



## sarn050 (Jun 26, 2008)

he construido la siguiente fuente pero no logro conseguir en la salida los 18v ya que solo regula de 0 a 5v y en cuanto a la corriente solo mide miliamperios , cambié el tip41a por un 2n3055, quisiera que me ayudasen a identificar el problema y cual es la solucion, se los agradesco de antemano...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 26, 2008)

T digo que la mejor forma de hacerte una fuente que varia en su totalidad la tension y sin tanta tramoya es con un TIC226D q maneja hasta 8Ah con 220Volts.

lo haces en el primario o secundario del transformador. es mas prolijo y menos costoso. t digo una cosita amigo, aunq muchos creen q la corriente varia, eso no es asi. solo varian la corriente q entrega el o los transistores de salida. los cuales por lo general se destruyen. o se ponene en corto.

haceme caso, hacete este circuito....
saludos.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 26, 2008)

sarn050 dijo:
			
		

> he construido la siguiente fuente pero no logro conseguir en la salida los 18v ya que solo regula de 0 a 5v y en cuanto a la corriente solo mide miliamperios , cambié el tip41a por un 2n3055, quisiera que me ayudasen a identificar el problema y cual es la solucion, se los agradesco de antemano...



La tensión max. te viene dada por el zener, mira que en el extremo del pote tengas 18 v
cada transistor te pierde 0,7 vol. con lo cual tendrás 1,4 vol menos en la salida con respecto a la tensión medida en el zener


----------



## sarn050 (Jun 29, 2008)

al medir en el potenciometro si regula de 0 a 18 v, pero al medir en el emisor del q2 regula de 2 a 18 v, luego en el emisor del q3 solo regula de 0 a 18 v..... quiero saber si el problema puede ser el transistor q3, si existe otro con el cual pueda reemplazarlo.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 29, 2008)

Parece que si, si le pones tensión en la base de 0 a 18 y no regula es que esta estropeado, o bien la carga en la salida es muy alta, si se pone muy caliente es lo segundo, si prácticamente ni se calienta es que la unión esta mal, uno bueno seria el 
TIP3055 es un poco mas barato que el 2n3055 y es practicamente igual te permite 5 a 7 amp. sin problema


----------



## wacalo (Jun 29, 2008)

sarn050: Algunas sugerencias:
a) R1 y R4 sensan la corriente de carga y si esta sobrepasa el límite establecido se dispara Q1 (cuyo punto de disparo exacto se regula con VR1), por lo tanto si R1 o R2 están cortadas actuará la protección por sobrecorriente.
b) La protección por sobrecorriente también se activará si VR1 está mal regulado.
c) Si el Zener D3 no regula, no habrá tensión a la salida.
d) Por último puede ser que Q2 o Q3 estén estropeados.
En tu último mensaje dices que el emisor de Q3 regula solo de 0 a 18V ==> ¡¡Eso está bien!


----------



## sarn050 (Jun 29, 2008)

disculpa, me equivoque en el q3 solo regula de 0 a 5 v, ese es el problema que tengo, no se si hay algun problema al eliminar el q3 ya que asi la salida sería de 2 a 18 v y en cuanto a la corriente, no logro regularla de 0 a 3 amperes, solo me bota una cantidad unica en miliamperes demasiado pequeña.


----------



## zopilote (Jun 29, 2008)

Conectaste en forma incorrecta el 2N3055,revisa la base y el emisor esten conectados correctamente, si no cambia el transistor.


----------



## sarn050 (Jun 29, 2008)

si, estan bien conectados ya he revisado el circuito, y como dices la unica solucion podría ser cambiar el transistor pero $_$, encesito estar seguro si es solo eso o estoy tratando de hacer algo que no puede funcionar..


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 29, 2008)

Pues esta claro...el q3 lo tienes listo, tendrás que pasar por caja...lo sorry brother


----------

